# Solved: How to delete Partition on Flash Drive?



## Mhouser (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone know a program that will delete Volumes on SD Card, or possibly a Linux boot disk that can do this?

I installed an image (using USB Image) that has split partitions, now I'm trying to combine all the partitions into one again.
I was able to format the 1st Volume, 2nd one shows up as Unallocated Space in Computer Management - Disk Management window.

Tried DiskPart on Windows 7 get error "DiskPart cannot delete volumes on removable media"


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

You could try, again in DiskPart, selecting the flash drive and issuing the "clean" command.
If that works, you just have to recreate the single partition from scratch.

_List Disk_
Identify the disk number X that you're after.
_Select Disk X_
_Clean_


----------



## Mhouser (Jan 21, 2008)

That worked perfectly. Thanks.


----------

